# FTA with Dish 500 system



## ee1995 (Feb 10, 2004)

Can I use an FTA receiver with an existing Dish 500 (Dish Pro) system to receive the FTA Muzac channels on Echostar 119W? I just want to get the audio.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

AFAIK, the internal switch on the Dish 500 may be incompatible with a typical FTA receiver.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

If its a DishPro, yes it will work. You can't use a Diseqc but set the diseqc port for 1

I tried it once and it did work.


----------

